# 24" Kinderrad Merida Matts J24 Race (ähnlich Merida Dakar 624)



## trifi70 (21. November 2015)

War auf der Suche nach einer Basis für ein 24" Alltagsrad. Soll mit Starrgabel, Nabendynamo und Schutzblechen, ev. auch Gebäckträger ausgerüstet werden. Gute Gebrauchträder sind relativ teuer und dann kommt allermeist noch der Versand hinzu...

Da kam mir das Angebot mit dem Merida J24 Race gerade recht. Gegenüber dem Vorgänger 624 nun statt 3fach mit Einfachkurbel und gewichtsoptimierten Laufrädern. Geometrie laut Webseite schien passend, angegebenes Gewicht von 10kg akzeptabel. Bei dem Preis muss man halt Kompromisse eingehen.

Achtung, es gibt eine (sogar billigere) Version mit Suntour Federgabel, die unterscheidet sich aber auch in anderen Specs, u.a. Felgen, Reifen, Stahllenker. Und ist natürlich schwerer. Also genau schauen.

Optik ist gut, schwarz matt mit roten Akzenten, u.a. auch die Schalt- und Bremszüge. Lieferumfang ist prima: Pedale, Reflektoren ringsum, Seitenständer, Klingel und sogar ein Multitool war alles dabei.

Montagezustand naja. Hinterrad hat Höhenschlag, einige Schrauben waren zu fest, andere fast lose. Unters Felgenband schaut man lieber nicht (bzw. erst nach der ersten Panne). Für Selberschrauber alles kein Problem, für unbedarfte Laien ist ein Kauf vormontierter Räder aus dem Karton halt immer ein Risiko...

Gesamtgewicht inkl. Pedale, Ständer, Klingel, Reflektoren: 10,6 kg
Soweit ok. Die Angabe auf der Webseite vermutlich "ohne Pedale", dazu Klingel, Reflektoren und etwas Toleranz... passt.

Und nun der eigentliche Anlass des Postings für ev. Interessenten/Nachahmer. Alles demontiert, die üblichen Verdächtigen einzeln gewogen und die Kröten identifiziert:

1675g Rahmen inkl. Steuersatzlagerschalen, Schaltauge, also "nackt" wohl um 1600g
1315g Gabel Stahl, EBH 365mm, woah
295g VP 4-Kant-Tretlager
603g Stütze 27,2mm Alukerze, Sattelkloben (!), Sattel
259g Lenker 58cm Alu 25,4mm
174g Vorbau 60mm
336g Pedale
410+205g Lasco 4-Kant-Kurbel 152mm, 32 Zähne mit Plastikring beidseitig
332g Sunrace 8x Kassette 11-32
520g/530g 2x Kenda K905 K-Rad 1,75 Breite, Drahtversion, Reflexstreifen
120g 2x Kenda Schlauch
388g VR Felge 24 Loch, 17 Maulweite, außen ca. 20mm, Verschleißrille
150g Nabe vorn (Vorderrad komplett zerlegt)
1010g HR ohne Felgenband, Kassette, SSp
400g Nabe hinten (ca., geschätzt, da Hinterrad nicht zerlegt)

187g Ständer

Die Gabel ist wohl eindeutig mit Blei ausgegossen.  Andere bieten mit diesem Gewicht eine Federgabel.  Alleine, der Versuch das Blei nach Erwärmung einfach rausgießen zu wollen... schlug fehl. 

Mit einem Gabelwechsel für wenig Geld bin ich direkt unter 10 kg. Dann gehts weiter mit Sattel/Stütze, Lenker, Vorbau und Pedalen. Da liegt hier noch einiges in der Kiste.

Die Laufräder sind schon leicht optimiert. Die Reifen zwar in Drahtversion, aber für den Verwendungszweck vollkommen ok, die Felgen sogar relativ leicht, Speichen je 24 Stück und Naben halt Standardware. Wobei ich ja hier eh auf NaDy umspeiche und am Hinterrad noch überlege, ob ich eine Alfine nehme oder Kettenschaltung lasse, dann natürlich mit leichteren Schaltkomponenten als original verbaut...

Bilder? Gibs ersma nicht, lassen sich googeln, z.B. beim Hersteller:

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bikes/hardtails/youth-kids/2015/matts-j24-race-2823.html


----------



## track94 (22. November 2015)

Danke für's wiegen ...hatte auch schon geliebäugelt aber dann fällt es bei mir wohl flach  
Ich dachte da wäre mehr bei denn Reifen zu holen ...auf Gabel suchen hab ich keine Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. November 2015)

Wegen Gabel gerne mal Hr. Fischer fragen. Er gibt günstig passende in EBH 372 ab. Zwar mit Lackschäden, aber bei der potentiellen Gewichtsersparnis gibt es für mich da nix zu überlegen.

Nachtrag zu den Gewichten:
759g Vorderrad nackt ohne Schnellspanner und Felgenband
1010g Hinterrad nackt ohne Schnellspanner und Felgenband

Weitere verbaute Teile:
Altus Schaltwerk, Revoshift 8x Drehschalter
kindgerechte Griffe und Bremsarme NoName
Kette KMC
Steuersatz "billig", sprich: Stahl, offene Kugelkäfige, angedeutete Dichtung...
Naben laufen etwas rau, da Konuslager, ev. mal nachjustieren und Fett kontrollieren


----------



## kc85 (22. November 2015)

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf den "Gebäckträger". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich überlege ja auch schon ewig, wie man eine Rolle Kekse vernünftig befestigt bekommt. 

kc85


----------



## track94 (22. November 2015)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf den "Gebäckträger".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum ...ne halbe Rolle Doppelkekse passt doch in den Flaschenhalter


----------



## kc85 (22. November 2015)

Nee, das krümelt. 

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (22. November 2015)

Ihr Krümelkakker.  Wenn ich jetz sage, das war ne absichtliche (und öfter verwendete) Typo, glaubt ihr mir wohl eh nicht...  Für "richtiges" Ge*p*äck taugt ja ein Fly sowieso nicht.


----------



## Floh (25. November 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wegen Gabel gerne mal Hr. Fischer fragen. Er gibt günstig passende in EBH 372 ab. Zwar mit Lackschäden, aber bei der potentiellen Gewichtsersparnis gibt es für mich da nix zu überlegen.
> 
> Nachtrag zu den Gewichten:
> 759g Vorderrad nackt ohne Schnellspanner
> 1050g Hinterrad nackt ohne Schnellspanner



Echt, das wiegt mein Hope Laufradsatz auch. Aber der ist für ein 26 Zoll Enduro. Ach so, Du hast ja Nabendynamo. Und ein Hinterrad kriegt man wohl viel leichter nicht hin wenn es mit Felgenbremse sein soll.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2015)

Da liegt ev. ein Missverständnis vor. Leichtbau ist das natürlich nicht. Ich hab die Teile halt mal gewogen, als Basis für Leute die überlegen das Rad wegen des günstigen Preises zu kaufen und dann durch Teiletausch zu erleichtern. Bevor ich an die Laufräder dranginge, würde ich anderes tauschen, zuallererst die Gabel. Aber wirklich sackschwer ist der LRS auch wieder nicht. Die Auswahl an 24" Felgen ist ja nicht so dolle und 24 Loch wird in Serienrädern eher selten verwendet. Mit leichten Naben vom "Ali" und konifizierten Speichen mit Alunippeln neu aufgebaut, würde der LRS sich auch einem 8-9 kg Rad Ehre machen.


----------



## kc85 (25. November 2015)

Die LRS-Gewichte sind doch wirklich nicht so übel.

Mal zum Vergleich die LRS-Gewichte vom 24'' HAIBIKE meiner Tochter. Auch hier sind Felgenbremsen verbaut und die Teile haben 32 Speichen:

VR: 891g
HR: 1265g (inkl. 7-fach Schraubkranz)

Auch da gibts demnächst einfach ein paar neue Naben und Speichen und hinten wird der Schraubkranz in Rente geschickt. Ein paar Gramm sollten so drin sein.

kc85


----------



## Y_G (27. November 2015)

finde die Gewichte auch nicht so schlecht, bei uns 24"LRS für Felgenbremse VR 512g HR 709g und ich habe schon sehr aufs Gewicht geachtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (27. November 2015)

Heute gibts bei fahrrad.de mit Gutschein BIKE15 nochmal 15% Extra-Rabatt auf das Merida.


----------



## trolliver (28. November 2015)

Könnte ich fast überlegen, wenn ich es über hätte. Paßt Töchterchen denn da schon drauf? Meinem mangelt es dafür noch an etwas Beinlänge. Wenn du aber noch Licht, Schutzbleche und Gebäckträger (allein wegen Rücklicht... ;-)) ) drauftust, sind nochmal 200€ (±) fällig. Das wäre *mir *für ein Zweitrad zuviel. Aber gut wäre es schon. Philipp sind an der Schule schon die Kabel fürs Licht durchgeschnitten worden... Wenn das nochmal passiert nehme ich ein 4mm²-Kabel aus dem Autozubehör.


----------



## trifi70 (28. November 2015)

Moin moin, trolliver!   Batterielicht, dann passiert das nicht. 

Nee, passt natürlich noch nicht. Ich baue (mal wieder) "vor", damit nicht wieder so eine Hektik entsteht wie beim 20" Zweitrad im Oktober... NaDy 50, Speichen 15, Träger (tatsächlich vorrangig wegen Licht) 20, Lampen 30. dazu Gabel 30 wegens Gewicht... Schaltungsteile aus der Kiste, Lenker, Vorbau etc. ebenso. Da min. 2 Kinder das fahren werden, passt der Preis. Und es ist noch nicht ganz raus, ob es überhaupt ein "Erstrad" geben wird. So richtig Begeisterung für "MTB" kommt bei der älteren (zumindest noch) nicht auf. Und die Kleine (mit mehr Spaß am Radfahn) wächst nicht so schnell und kann wohl auf mehrere Jahre gut das Moskito dann nutzen.  Verschiedene Vorbauten und Kurbellängen zum Mitwachsen liegen schon parat.

Achja, die 24" Spikereifen habe ich mir auch schon fürn Sonderpreis gesichert, Nokian/SuomiTyres, die fahren wir auch und sin jut!  Die Große is stolz auf ihre 4 Nagelreihen am 20"er.


----------



## trolliver (30. November 2015)

Jelobt sei wat hart macht - oder nur die Harten komm inn Garten...   Vier Nagelreihen... Als nächstes braucht ihr noch ein Raupenfahrzeug!


----------



## trifi70 (1. Dezember 2015)

Bei Euch is ja Dank Golfstrom immer so warm, dass kaum Glättegefahr besteht, oder? Hier kann es auch mal richtig Schnee geben, die letzten 2 Jahre war aber leider nicht mal Ski tauglich... Is das nun ein Trend oder wäre jetzt mal wieder *richtig* Winter dran? 

War letzte Woche 3 Tage am See bei 0 Grad und etwas Schneefall. Bootssteg sauglatt und die Knoten der Leinen durchgefroren. Knote das mal auf.  Naja, Warmwasser hilft... Die Schneeketten lagen im Kofferraum, man weiß ja nie...  War aber alles unkritisch. Stattdessen zerlegte es mir mitten in der Pampa -äh- Schorfheide den Mow Joe am Dahon Hinterrad.  Ich bin wohl zu schwer für so Kinderreifen...


----------



## trolliver (2. Dezember 2015)

Oh, ich hab mich vergangene Woche auch morgens um 7:30 Uhr auf glatter Kreuzung abgelegt. Passiert mir jedes Jahr...  Sauber abgerollt, geschüttelt... weiter ging's! Freundliche, erschrockene Passanten fragten sofort, ob mit mir alles okay wäre... Ob mir da Spikes geholfen hätten?

Mow Joe 20" am Erwachsenenrad? Ich glaube, den Ehrgeiz habe ich einfach nicht... Wenn's nur für's Flachland ist, käme mir wahrscheinlich Black Jack drauf und gut.

Das mit dem "nicht mal Ski" ist, fürchte ich, ein Trend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bei offensichtlicher Glätte fahren wir nicht mehr ohne Spikes los.  Habe die ersten Spikereifen vor 6 Jahren gekauft und seitdem viel probiert. Auf Eis hilft nix besser als Spikes. Du kannst damit auf zugefrorenem See nahezu normal Fahrrad fahren! Anfahren, lenken, bremsen, alles problemlos. Im tiefen Schnee helfen die Spikes selbst nichts, da müssen Stollen her, wintertaugliches Gummi und viel Kraft. Fies ist festgefahrene Schneedecke auf Eis. Hier kann es passieren, dass die Spikes nicht bis zum Eis durchkommen und man deshalb trotzdem rutscht. Unterm Strich möchten wir den Sicherheitsgewinn nicht mehr missen...

Nachdem wir jetzt im Dezember grad um 10 Grad haben und in den Winterferien ins Warme düsen... denke ich mal auch: Ski kann ich diesen Winter wieder mal abschreiben. 

Der Black Jack hat leider noch weniger Maximallast als der Mow Joe und gibt es nur als Drahtversion. Ich befürchte, da nur vom Regen in die Traufe zu kommen. Nachdem die meisten Alternativen für die Felgen mit 14-15mm Maulweite einfach zu fett sind, wirds wohl wirklich ein Falt Mow Joe als Ersatz werden, einen geländetauglichen Marathon oder so gibt es nicht in 20"...


----------



## track94 (25. Februar 2016)

So ich schubs hier mal und frag mal ob es schon vorangegangen ist


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2016)

Oh, mein Thread..., danke der Nachfrage! Hm, kurz überflieg, ... aalso:
am Dahon habe ich den Mow Joe falt montiert 
Schnee kam doch noch, 1x mit Skiern in die Arbeit und 1x Skilanglauf mit meiner Frau zusammen im Wald 
Ferien warn absolut super, Kanaren sind immer eine Reise wert, ordentlich Höhenmeter gemacht 
Merida Matts? Hm, also Vorderrad mit Alfine NaDy eingespeicht und zentriert, Lampen gekauft und am NaDy getestet, das wars erstmal  Es geht nicht voran, muss aber auch nicht dringend. Inzwischen ist das Tageslicht wieder ausreichend, dass man auch ohne Licht fahren kann, somit wird bald wieder aufs Moskito 20" umgestiegen, was noch voll ausreichend groß ist. (vorher muss der Schnee aber weg, heute 4cm Neuschnee ). Das Merida sollte dann spätestens im Herbst fertig sein und ich hadere noch mit mir, obbich nich doch den Kania-Small-Rahmen nehme, weil der leichter und vor allem auch kürzer ist. Ella weiß inzwischen von dem Rad und hätte gerne GRÜN als Farbe   Also bitte um Geduld, das wird noch etwas dauern, bis hier wieder was passiert...


----------



## track94 (25. Februar 2016)

Ähem da könnten wir ja Gabeln tauschen  wegen grün und so


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2016)

Jo, prima, genau so dachte ich auch, als Ella das mit GRÜN rausgehaun hat...


----------



## track94 (25. Februar 2016)

Falls du dann noch den Rahmen quitt werden musst ......wenn es dann bei uns noch passt hätte ich Interesse  allerdings glaube ich das ich eher was kleines in 26" brauche wenn er so weiter wächst


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2016)

Den Matts Rahmen? Hatte den ja schon nach Oberrohrlänge ausgewählt. Ella bemängelt momentan am Kania 20" small Probleme mit dem Rücken. Natürlich auch wegen dem Ranzen, der is aber auch recht schwer. Nun will ich mal beobachten, wie das in der wärmeren Jahreszeit auf Touren ohne Ranzen funktioniert (im Moment fast nur Schulwegfahrerei...) und ob die Schmerzen jetzt eher von der Sitzposition oder dem Gewicht des Ranzens kommen. Ich selbst brauche auch eher hohe und "kurze" Rahmen, vor allem beim Rennrad. Einfach, weil die Beine im Vergleich sehr lang sind... und Ella schlägt in dieselbe Richtung. Und da käme das Kania 24" small eigentlich besser, weil eben noch etwas kürzer als das Matts. Sie muss auch im Herbst umsteigen, weil die Kleine dann das Kania 20 small bekommen soll. Ich wollte noch etwas abwarten, aber für mich ist die Entscheidung eigentlich schon gefallen... längerer Vorbau geht ja immer. Mach mir ein Angebot.


----------



## Ann (25. Februar 2016)

trifi70 habt ihr einen guten schulranzen? kommt viel darauf an, wie der ranzen das gewicht verteilt. meine tochter hatte sich auch erst einen anderen markenranzen ausgesucht, ging gar nicht, da kippte beim laufen schon fast hintenüber, beim radeln dann ganz nach vorne gedrückt.... mit ihrem ergobag jetzt keinerlei probleme, auch nicht beim radeln, auch nicht, wenn er dann doch mal schwer sein sollte


----------



## track94 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich geh mal messen und meld mich per pn


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2016)

Ann schrieb:


> trifi70 habt ihr einen guten schulranzen? kommt viel darauf an, wie der ranzen das gewicht verteilt. meine tochter hatte sich auch erst einen anderen markenranzen ausgesucht, ging gar nicht, da kippte beim laufen schon fast hintenüber, beim radeln dann ganz nach vorne gedrückt.... mit ihrem ergobag jetzt keinerlei probleme, auch nicht beim radeln, auch nicht, wenn er dann doch mal schwer sein sollte


Tja, wie sehe ich, ob der "gut" ist? Haben vorher etwas gelesen und probiert. Letztlich schockiert mich schon, WAS die da alles rumfahren: ein Haufen Hefte und Bücher, Flasche, Futter... Und das schon in der 1. Klasse... Im Prinzip wäre eine Befestigung am Rad ideal, so wie eine Ortliebtasche oder so... Aber da scheint es nix zu geben. Hinten auf dem Gebäckträger in einen Korb reinstellen ist auch nicht ideal (Schwerpunkt, wackelt, kann rausfallen). Ich muss mir das bei wärmeren Wetter nochmal genauer ansehen wie sie sitzt, ob Rundrücken oder Hohlkreuz oder was auch immer. Mit den dicken Sachen im Moment sieht es eigentlich ok aus mit der Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube, ich hatte es schon einmal, auch als Ann davon berichtete, geschrieben: ich wollte unbedingt, daß Philipp auch einen Ergobag bekommt, die Argumente hatten mich überzeugt. Aber sowas komplett gegen den Willen des Kindes ist schwer - und Philipp ist leider einer, der ganz genau weiß, was er will und was nicht. So ist es ein Step by Step (gehört Hama, die Marke) geworden.

Das stimmt schon: mit Sporttasche drin, Büchern etc. wird das Ding schwer, dabei ist er selbst leichter als der Ergobag. Auch das Rückensystem ist gut, verstellbar, gut gepolstert - aber kein anatomisch geformter ganzer Rucksack à la Ergobag. Doch Philipp kommt zurecht, auch mehr als das. Mag damit zusammenhängen, daß er kräftig ist und zäh. Und sein eigenes Buch muß auch immer mit, egal wie schwer das noch ist (momentan Harry Potter, noch ein halbes kg). Laufen muß er damit nicht, sondern hat nur die 50m zwischen Fahrradständer und Klassenraum. Ja, er fährt seit dem ersten Schultag mit dem Rad... ;-)))

Was seinen Wunsch nach einem Ranzen angeht, so war er ganz klar: er wollte dazugehören, das hing unabdingbar zusammen mit einem richtigen Ranzen. Ich habe oft, sehr oft mit ihm darüber gesprochen...


----------



## kc85 (26. Februar 2016)

Ranzen sind ein heikles Thema: Ergonomie vs. Optik ..., das kann beim Kauf schwierig werden. Wir haben das immer so gehalten, dass die Eltern das Ranzenmodell auswählen und die Kids dann frei das Design wählen durften. Die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Ranzen sind bei genauerem hinsehen riesig. Und der Preis ist, wie auch schon beim Rad, eher kein Hinweis auf gute Ergonomie und geringes Gewicht.

Eine Proberunde auf dem Rad hätte wahrscheinlich nicht einer der Verkäufer im "Fachhandel" erlaubt. Gekauft wurde am Ende aber zwangsweise eh im Netz, weil es den Wunschranzen sonst nirgendwo gab.

Auch komisch, dass man dafür noch kein universelles Adaptersystem zur sicheren Befestigung eines Ranzens am Rad erfunden hat. Klingt als Ziel zumindestens nicht unmachbar. Wahrscheinlich wird der Markt dafür aber eh immer kleiner, dank flächendeckender Anlieferung der Kinder im Familien-SUV bis auf den Schulhof.

Dank schlechter Radunterbringung an der Schule unserer großen Tochter und damit einhergehender "Diebstahlfreudigkeit", laufen wir von Anbeginn die 400m zur Schule und das Rad bleibt zu Hause - leider. Die Kleine radelt hingegen gerne in die KITA. Leider sind es bis dahin nur 35m (wir fahren daher immer einmal um den Block, damit sich die Sache lohnt).

kc85


----------



## trolliver (26. Februar 2016)

Oh, dann wohnt Ihr quasi auf dem Kindergartengelände... ;-)) Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich extra um den Block fahren würde, bin ja irgendwie immer auf die kürzeste Verbindung gepolt. Die 100m zwischen Dienstwohnung und Dienst als Zivi bin ich auch mit dem Rad gefahren - ohne Umweg. ;-))

Philipp hat sich heute wieder alles aufgehalst: Sportsachen, also auch extra trinken, Harry Potter durfte nicht fehlen... "Der ist so schwer!" Bei der Schule habe ich ihm dann das Abschließen abnehmen wollen, da er dazu den Ranzen ab- und wieder aufsetzen muß (Schlüssel drin). "Brauchst du nicht, Papa, der ist gar nicht mehr so schwer, weil ich ihn ja auf dem Rücken habe." Zumindest das Tragen scheint also ganz brauchbar zu sein.

Sorry, Trifi, für OT...


----------



## kc85 (26. Februar 2016)

Ja, sorry für OT.

Wenn wir die Räder nicht durchs Haus tragen wollen, müssen wir eh hinten raus über den Hof und dann um den Block. Ist also kein Beinbruch.

Und ja, wir wohnen direkt gegenüber der KITA.

kc85


----------



## Ann (26. Februar 2016)

trolliver dein philipp ist echt ein zäher bursch  super! meine ist ne ganz zarte und gott sei dank merkt sie selbst recht schnell, was ihr gut tut und nicht und dann kommt es auch nicht wirklich auf die optik an - egal ob beim bike oder ranzen. 

ihr traum war auch ein step by step, das modell touch. aber beim aufsetzen, schrecklich, ohne inhalt ging sie schon nach hinten über. die verkäuferin hat ihr dann noch ein paar bücher reingepackt und sie sollte damit rennen, du glaubst nicht, wie schnell der wieder ausgezogen wurde und damit nicht mehr interessant war *grins* wir hatten aber das glück, das ihr auch ein ergobag modell gut gefiel, ich hatte ihr das allerdings über wochen am pc immer wieder gezeigt und schmackhaft gemacht  durch die schmal form vom ergobag paßt er gleich viel besser, wurde dann noch eingestellt für sie und bücher rein, brust und bauchgurt zu und sie merkte das gewicht fast nicht mehr. rennen problemlos, vor allem weil er durch die fixierung am bauch und hüfte nicht in den rücken reinhaut. das ist auch der vorteil beim radeln, das ding bleibt wo es sein soll und rutscht nicht hin- und her und drückt sie weder nach hinten, noch nach vorn. 

ich finde es bei den modellen auch gut, daß sie nicht so kindisch sind und durch die neutralen muster und den kletties dazu, locker bis zur 4ten klasse genommen werden. die ganzen anderen in-modelle für erstklässer mit hello kitty, prinzessinnen, cars etc. sind spät. in der 3ten was für babies und es muß wieder ein neuer her. bei uns in der schule sieht man zum großteil ergobags und satch, da sind dann die "scout" einzelstücke und werden belächelt. tja, so sind die kiddies 

bei uns steht nächstes jahr dann schon wieder ein neukauf an, das wird aber ein satch werden, denn wir sind von dem konzept und der paßform echt überzeugt  gab doch schonmal ein beitrag hier, wo der papa sowas wie ne ortlieb tasche als ranzen suchte. der hat sich dann auch für nen satch entschieden und war total überrascht wie gut das mit dem radeln und dem schulrucksack funktionierte.

sorry fürs ot, aber gehört ja auch irgendwie zum kinderrad, vielleicht mal ein extrathreat daraus machen?


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge.  OT is kein Problem, wie gesagt geht hier eh nix voran im Moment... 

Einen "threat" machen wir ganz hoffentlich nicht daraus, einen eigenen "Faden" könnte man aber überlegen.  Wir hatten schon Themen mit Schule (und dass die oft am liebsten hätten, die Kinder kommen mit SUV statt Rad...) in anderen Aufbau-Threads verstreut. Aber gut, mit der Suche findet man das sicher noch, wenn auch etwas verteilt...

Ann, darf ich Dich als (gestern unabhängig in geheimer Wahl bestimmter) "Rechtschreibpolizist"  darum bitten, die Beiträge etwas lesbarer zu gestalten?  Vl. geht es wirklich nur mir so: aus meiner Sicht wären Absätze und Groß/Kleinschreibung (falls die Tastatur das hergibt) sehr förderlich für die Lesbarkeit. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende und wenn es hier weitergeht, gibs dann auch ma Bilder (ich gebe zu: ich bin damit zu sparsam...).


----------



## Ann (26. Februar 2016)

absätze spendiere ich gerne, aber ich hab mir vor zig jahren schon angewöhnt in foren nur klein zu schreiben  sorry


----------



## trolliver (26. Februar 2016)

Tja, Ann, was meinst du, wie ich mit Philipp Ergobags angeschaut habe... gibt ja 100 Modelle. Aber die Jungs in seiner Umgebung hatten alle Ranzen, sowas mußte her. Wobei er sich noch den stylischen mit dem schwarzen Panther ausgesucht hat. Der muß nicht unbedingt in der dritten schon out sein. Seine drei Helden (Anakin, Harry Potter und Jack Sparrow ganz oben  ) gab's halt nicht. Ich mag dennoch einzelne Modelle von Ergobag lieber, habe mich aber gefügt. ;-)) Ich glaube, ich habe eher noch rechtzeitig begriffen, daß Kämpfen in diesem Fall keinen Sinn ergibt.

Doch mit zäh hast Du recht. Als ich letztens Schwierigkeiten hatte, seinen Boxsack (selbst gestopft, ca. 35kg) von seiner Decke abzunehmen, hat er ihn unten kurzerhand aus der Hocke heraus angehoben, so daß ich den Karabiner öffnen konnte. Manchmal denke ich, auch vom Reden her, der ist 10 oder 12...

Oliver

PS: Absätze passen schon  ;-))


----------

